# Uber eats delivery requests when delivery under way.



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Please change the app to show a map when a new delivery request comes in during an existing delivery.
Right now you see the restaurant, distance, estimated earnings, and a street name. This does not provide sufficient information to know the area where the delivery is going. 
Because I can not see where it is going there are situations where I turn down all new requests until I complete the one I am currently doing. 
If I could see a map of where the delivery was going I would accept more of these while doing the current delivery.
Please change the way the app works to show the pickup and delivery on a map the way it does when no current delivery is under way.
Thanks


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Did you really think this is an official Uber support forum?


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

SlikkRikk said:


> Did you really think this is an official Uber support forum?


I think there are Uber paid employees who monitor the complaints and look for ways to improve the app or reduce the negative feedback. I may be wrong however if I was managing Uber I would have at least a few people paid to monitor and track sites like this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tkman said:


> I think there are Uber paid employees who monitor the complaints and look for ways to improve the app or reduce the negative feedback. I may be wrong however if I was managing Uber I would have at least a few people paid to monitor and track sites like this.


Look maw.
He thinks that UBER CARES ...!

LOL


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Look maw.
> He thinks that UBER CARES ...!
> 
> LOL


I think Uber cares to make $'s and they can make more if the monitor the complaints and improve the app and service. Do they care about how I feel. No. They care about making more $'s.


----------

